# My goofy cat ate a rubber band.



## pg0314 (Jul 24, 2005)

It was an old, brittle one that broke apart so I managed to get some of it away from her but at least 3/4 of it went down the hatch. I live in a very small, rural community and finding a vet on Sunday afternoon would be darn near impossible. Other than keeping and eye on her and checking in with the vet in the morning is there anything I can/should do?

Thanks


----------



## jamdan (May 21, 2005)

If it hasn't blocked her airway that's a good first sign. If it has blocked her airway you must get clear it like CPR training, the First Responders could help if you having an emergency, I'd call 911 if you can't help her breath. 

I'm betting it's going to pass. My cat swallowed dental floss and later I found this round ball of poop on a string downstairs. I could only be glad there wern't anymore complications and make sure the floss goes in the garbage under the sink where she can get at it.

I wasn't there to see her swallow it, so it's great you were there to be aware of it right away.


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

Keep a CLOSE eye on him, watching for signs of intestinal blockage. Signs could be lethargy, not acting himself, not eating, and unable to pass stool. It could help that it was a old brittle rubber band, but rubber bands traditionally are dangerous for cats. If you see any of the above signs, or anything that doesnt seem right, get him to a vet immediately. Regarding calling 911, thats funny! Unless you are in a very small community where everyone knows each other, and is willing to help one another out, 911 will refuse to respond on a house pet. If it didnt block her airway right when she ate it, choking isnt going to likely be a problem (unless she tries to vomit it up and it gets stuck). The most likely problem will be the intestinal blockage.


----------



## pg0314 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks, guys! It's been several hours now and so far she's doing fine ... pestering me for something to eat and full of energy. A little too much energy, actually, since she made a dash for the great outdoors a little while ago and was halfway across the lawn before I caught her. I'm beginning to think that Chloe is trying to drive her mommy crazy today. :roll: 

Anyway, I'll definitely keep a close eye on her tonight and touch base with the vet first thing in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's nothing more a vet could do for you right now anyway than just watching and waiting. So we'll all just keep our fingers crossed. Usually these things just come out the other end, so we'll say that they usually just come out fine. :wink:


----------

